# What sick person in this world did this????



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Found in cardboard box by garages by a man going to get his car. He heard mewing and scratching so opened box and saw these nine kittens ranging from 4 to 5/6 weeks at most and took them to Byron Veterinary Surgery Must be two litters. Some are showing signs of cat flu so all have had an antibiotic injection courtesy of Byron Vets and eye ointment. 


If anyone is looking for a kitten and can give them a loving forever home in November then please contact Michelle on 01327 872518


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh no :-( that's discusting, the poor kittens


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

They'll come to me in my kitten room surrounded by a loving family home and children to love and play with them, until lovely homes are found

Now I am overflowing as I've had 3 kittens in today plus one I already had.....Kitten fever time 12 foster kittens 2 kitten of my own, 2 dogs, 1 bunny and 2 young children makes another full house :scared: Hope we don't we don't have another call for a while....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I would like to say that I am surprised, but being in involved in rescue for many years you see and hear some awful things done to animals , At least the future is bright for these lot. Just a word of advise don't put these kittens anywhere near any other kittens that don't have cat flu otherwise you will quickly find yourself with a houseful of poorly kittens Make sure you change your clothes and foot wear and clean your hands very well before touching any other cats/kittens without cat flu.


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Kelly! Sadly they are too ill to come here yet, at a local vets... alittle touch and go as some may only be just coming up to 4 weeks 

I am unfortunate enough to have experience Cat flu with my rescue cat, it re- flared up coming to our home... but a great vet and love and support she is a lovely 8 months happy and healthy girly!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers,Toes and Paws all crossed here that they can make it through(hugs)


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Sadly one has died  but the rest on their way for the weekend

If anyone is looking for an kitten in Northamptonshire, Leics, Bucks, Bedfordshire or Oxfordshire

Please contact us to view and reserve you little kitty!

01327 872518


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poor baby, fingers crossed for the others


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I had someone asking for Grey kitten in Oxfordshire the other day, you were one of the rescues I directed them to so if you have any grey ones let me know and I pass on your number again


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

We were suppose to have had a grey in, but sadly, we were asked to help rescue too late and that one got hit by a car  

So none at the moment but that can change on a daily bases as I have more kittens arriving from Coventry this evening as well :scared:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this Michelle or Jane?:confused1: Yeah I know kittens coming re Coventry as Jane texted me about them yesterday and a American bull terrier living in an empty house that has to be out 2day, is there any more news on him do you know? let me know if any of the Coventry lot are grey and I put the person interested in touch with you


----------

